# اقسام المستشفى



## leena mustafa (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتو عايزة اعرف كل اقسام المستشفى والاجهزة الطبية الموجودة داخل كل قسم


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أبريل 2011)

وعليكم السلام
نرجو الافادة يا شباب


----------



## smsma_2007 (28 أبريل 2011)

اقسام المستشفى​قسم المعمل:
1-جهاز طرد مركزى
2- جهاز تقطير مياه
3- جهاز عد الدم
4- جهاز غازات الدم
5- جهاز كيمياء الدم
6- جهاز تعقيم 
7- جهاز اوتوكلاف
8- حضانة عينات
9- جهاز تحليل الفحوص المناعية
10- جهاز قياس نسبة التجلط والبروثرومبين
11-ميكروسكوب ضوئى
12-ثلاجة لحفظ المحاليل والعينات
13- جهاز صب الشمع(معمل باثولوجى)
14-جهاز تقطيع عينات (معمل باثولوجى)
15-جهاز صبغات فحوص مناعية(معمل باثولوجى)
16-جهاز تمرير عينات(معمل باثولوجى)
17-فريز لحفظ البلازما
18- ثلاجة حفظ الدم
19- جهاز غسيل عينات
20-جهاز هزاز عينات
21-حمام مائى​


----------



## smsma_2007 (28 أبريل 2011)

قسم الرعاية المركزة ورعاية القلب
1- جهاز تنفس صناعى
2- جهاز مونيتور مراقبة مريض
3- سرنجة محاليل
4- مضخة محاليل
5- جهاز شفط
6- جهاز صدمات كهربية
7- جهاز رسم قلب
8-جهاز تحليل غازات الدم( لابد وجوده فى الرعاية غير اللى فى المعمل)
9- جهاز اشعة نقالى
10- جهاز فوليميتر
11- وحدة مركزية لمراقبة المرضى
12- منظار حنجرى
قسم الاشعة
1- اجهزة موجات فوق صوتية ( على البطن - على القلب )
2- جهاز اشعة عادية
3- جهاز اشعة متعدد الاغراض
4- جهاز اشعة على الثدى(الماموجرافى)
5- جهاز اشعة مقطعية
6- جهاز اشعةmri
7- جهاز تحميض او جهاز cr وهو افضل للتحميض من الجهاز التحميض العادى
قسم العمليات
1- ترابيزة عمليات
2- كشاف عمليات
3- جهاز تخدير
4- جهاز دياثيرمى
5- جهاز شفط
6- مونيتور مراقبة مريض
7- منظار
8- وحدة تدفئة للمحاليل
قسم رعاية الطفال
1- جهاز تنفس صناعى
2- مونيتور مراقبة مريض
3- جهاز قياس نسبة الصفراء
4- منظار حنجرى
5- سرنجة محاليل
6- مضخة محاليل
7- ميزان للاطفال
8-حضانة
9- وحدة تدفئة
10- كشاف
قسم وحدة الغسيل الكلوى
1- ماكينات الغسيل الكلوى
2- جهاز صدمات كهربية
3- ميزان للمريض
قسم التعقيم
يحتوى على اجهزة لتعقيم الملابس والالات والادوات الجراحية وغيرها
قسم الاستقبال
يوجد به رعاية استقبال وعمليا استقبال صغرى تحتوى على الاجهزة السابقة للرعاية والعمليات
سورى هكمل بكرة ان شاء الله على مااجمع بقيت المستشفى واى حاجة مستخبية كدة ولا كدة
وطبعا الاجهزة دى الاساسية فى الاقسام عموما لكن فى اجهزة تانية بس بتتبع اقسام معينة زى مثلا جهاز الليزر فى الرمد وغيرها ​


----------



## tigersking007 (2 مايو 2011)

برافو سمسه مشكوره على مجهودك يالينا فى موضوع هنا فى المنتدى اسمه الاعتبارات التصميميه لاقسام المستشفى هتلاقى فيه كل اللى انتى عايزاه ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.qsa (6 مايو 2011)

ماذا عن قسم العيادات الخارجية


----------



## D_ENG (6 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## smsma_2007 (7 مايو 2011)

eng.qsa قال:


> ماذا عن قسم العيادات الخارجية


*العيادات الخارجية
**1- عيادة الاسنان( ماكينة الاسنان- جهاز اشعة للاسنان- فرن تعقيم للالات- كرسى اسنان)
2- عيادة رسم القلب( جهاز رسم قلب)
3- عيادة الموجات الصوتية( جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على البطن- جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على القلب)
4- عيادة الرمد( جهاز قياس نظر بالكمبيوتر - جهاز مصباح شقى - جهاز فحص قاع عين مباشر وغير مباشر - جهاز مجال ابصار بالكمبيوتر - جهاز قياس ضغط العين - جهاز موجات فوق صوتية على العين - جهاز ليزر - بروجيكتور)
5- عيادة تركيبات اسنان( مواتير اسنان لعمل اطقم الاسنان- ماكينة اسنان - كرسى اسنان)
6- معمل ( يوجد به نفس الاجهزة اللى فى المستشفى بس اجهزة صغيرة والغالب بيكون العمل فى المستشفى والعيادات سحب عينات فقط)
7- قسم اشعة( جهاز اشعة - جهاز تحميض)
8- عيادة انف واذن( وحدة انف واذن)
9- عيادة النسا( جهاز قياس نبض الجنين)
وباقى العيادات مثل ( الباطنة - مخ واعصاب - جراحة وغيرها ------) بتكون للكشف فقط ولو فيها جهاز هيبقى مثلا جهاز ضغط او اى الات بسيطة
*​


----------



## leena mustafa (12 مايو 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووو smsma و tigerking ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## hawler_rawand (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا سمسمة


----------

